# Start monit last..



## mystique (Jan 22, 2014)

How do I get a process to start *last* in bootup?

Specifically monit.. 

Monit starts all the services that I am trying to monitor before they can start up normally via rc.conf..


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

There's a delayed start option in monitrc. That waits a certain amount of time before running it's checks.


----------

